# Looking for a set of 4 SE-R factory wheels



## happiness035 (Oct 17, 2008)

Does anyone know where to get a set of 4 factory 2005 Nissan Altima SE-R factory wheels? I am in desperate need of some. Please advise


----------



## 05_se-r_altima (Nov 11, 2008)

i have a set of factories but im in missouri and their on my car if you have a set of a.m. then i can hook you up


----------



## cakohl (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm just looking for the nissan centercap online. The one on my front left wheel came off, and I can't find it anywhere online. Does anyone know a good oem parts website? I know I've visited one where it shows the vehicle diagrams and you can click on the different parts to find what you need. I just can't seem to find it again. Any help would be great!


----------



## 05_se-r_altima (Nov 11, 2008)

you could try a place called G Spec Performance they deal in all kinds of nissan oem parts im noy sure if they would have a centercap or not but if that doesnt work then try ebay lol or the dealer hate to say it but yeah one of should have something like that


----------



## 05_se-r_altima (Nov 11, 2008)

nevermind on the gspec bro i just looked and they dont have anything like that


----------

